# STUPID SHENGSHOU 4X4!



## linkin182 (Apr 15, 2011)

OMG..... i cant friggin assemble my STUPID SHENGSHOU 4x4!!!!! ive looked at all the possible videso and i still cant do it!!!!! SOMEONE PLZ TELL ME HOW TO DO IT! ive been doing this for 4 hours and I STILL CANT FRIGGIN GET IT ASSEMBLED!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Olji (Apr 15, 2011)

when I disassembled my shengshou for the first time I assembled it as an Xcube, being careful with the inner layers


----------



## emolover (Apr 15, 2011)

You assemble the cross of the hidden layer first filling the first 2x2 and put that part of the hidden layer in place so it wont fall out. Repeat that 4 times. Then make one part of the hidden layer on the top face then make another 2x2 block and put the hidden layer parts in. Do that one more time. Next make the final hidden layer part. Then place on corner in on both sides. Then an edge. Then two centers next to the newly placed edge. Then the final center then push the last to edges in carefully. Gratz it done.


----------



## Elbeasto94 (Apr 15, 2011)

you may have to tighten/loosen the tensions to make it easier for the inner layer to fit/stay in place.


----------



## cuberkid10 (Apr 15, 2011)

Its the same thing as the Maru 4x4


----------



## Bapao (Apr 17, 2011)

My first attempt took 4 hours. I figured out my own way of putting it together, I suggest you do the same. My method involves brute force and isn't really recommendable. When you've managed it once, further assemblies are nothing more than a chore.....


----------



## sa11297 (Apr 17, 2011)

same with me. USE TAPE so you dont mess up what you have done


----------



## CubeLTD (Apr 17, 2011)

This sounds like my situation. I already invested 8+ hours on it and it always fall apart, in the end.


----------



## ~Phoenix Death~ (Apr 17, 2011)

You have not seen my tutorial.




It's a little long, but I tried to keep it detailed.


----------



## Vinny (Apr 17, 2011)

I don't understand, even my first assembly took no more than 10 minutes. You just build it in chunks, assembling 1/8 of the cube at a time.


----------



## CubeLTD (Apr 17, 2011)

~Phoenix Death~ said:


> You have not seen my tutorial.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 
Never used tape.. Maybe it'll work.. and yea. i tried searching for a shengshou 4x4x4 vid, but couldn't find one on youtube. Thanks..


----------



## linkin182 (Apr 17, 2011)

i finally assembled it! thx guys


----------

